# VW Golf R32 MK4.........



## Baker21

Hello everyone..............:wave:

Last weekend the 'Detailing Buddy' and I packed up and headed down to Bournemouth for a weekend away with a twist...........

Basically last year I completed some work on a friend's Porsche Carrera S:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93873

That was his 'toy' I guess you could call it and his daily drive was a VW Golf MK4 GTI but this has recently been changed for a very nice VW Golf MK4 R32. We had laughed and joked about getting it detailed as the condition of the car when he bought it left a lot to be desired and finally we agreed that I would drive down to his hometown and detail the R32, while my 'Detailing Buddy' and I would get to see what Bournemouth had to offer...........:thumb:

So, after a longish drive down on Friday night and a few too many shandies that evening we both got up and started work on the R32 with the car looking as follows:



















Scuff mark here:










Excess Polish here:




























Serious scratch here:



















More excess polish:



















Oh and some more excess polish here:





































Due to the surrounding area of my friends house, most of the garden and drive is in the footwell:



















As you can see it's well used:



















Engine bay hasn't been cleaned in a while:



















Knew that this would be a tough day and with both our heads still suffering from the 'shandies' we cracked on with the detail process...............:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















Megs Wheel Brightner applied first:










Aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Then rinsed:










AS Tardis applied and left to dwell:










While the AS Tardis was doing it's work I turned my attention to the front of the wheels and applied Megs Wheel Brightner:










This was aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Then rinsed:










AS Tardis applied into the small spoke gaps and left to dwell:










The wheels were then washed again with the Wheel Schmitt and rinsed:










This left the wheels looking as follows:



















The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Some CG Jetseal 109 was then applied via an Applicator Pad:



















While the wheels were off I paid some attention to the wheel arches. The first one looked as follows:










After some rinsing, Megs APC and aggitation with the Megs Large Brush the arch looked as follows:










This was repeated on all the other arches - Passenger Rear Side - Before:










After:










Drivers Front Side - Before:










After:










Completely forgot to take pics of the other remaining wheel arch..............

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Megs and Lambswool Wash Mitts;










Rinsed first:










Paying attention to the door rubbers, door shuts and boot shut:




























I then decided to attack the engine bay:










Megs APC via a Detailer Brush was used on the engine bay:



















This was then rinsed off:










The car was then foamed:










Detailing Buddy wanted to have a go so I then became the camera man:




























While the foam was taking off anything left on the paintwork we then washed the car using the 2BM - wash first:










Washed a few panels:










And then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated on all the other panels on the car.

The car was then rinsed:




























Before drying I decided to clay the car so out with the Elite Yellow Fine Clay and Megs Last Touch:



















The car was then re-washed using the 2BM and rinsed again:










Megs Last Touch was then applied all over the car:



















And the car was dried with a waffle weave drying towel but I forgot a picture..........

At this point we could see the real damage on the paintwork:





































We then moved the car inside and I taped up the car using the 3M 3434 tape as follows:










Under the lamps it was clear that I was going to have some tough defects to get through:










Now onto the paintwork correction...............:buffer:

I have recently purchased some new polish to add to my collection and after some contact with a fellow DW member, gmblack3 over in the USA, I sourced some Megs 105 and Megs 205. The Megs 205 arrived late so I didn't have it with me but I was keen to use the Megs 105 and thought that the Menz FF would substitue nicely.

On my last detail both my UDM and G220 packed up so I decided to use the new G220 that I had been sent as a replacement and keep the UDM until later on as I needed to modify the cable to work with the 110v..............:buffer:

So my test area was the Passenger front wing which looked as follows:



















After one hit of the Megs 105 on a Megs Burgundy Pad the results looked as follows:














































Then I finished the front part of the wing with some Menz FF and completed the rest of the wing with the Megs 105 and Menz FF:



















Although there were some deep RDS marks I was 90% happy with the results so I continued around the rest of the car with the same combination.

Driver's Side Front Wing - Before:










After:



















Tailgate Passenger Side - Before:



















After:



















Tailgate Drivers Side - Before:



















After:



















Rear Bumper Before:



















After:



















Passenger Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















Passenger Side Front Door - Before:










After:










Front and Rear Door comparision










Passenger Side Rear Door - Before:










After:










Driver's Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















While I was working away on the bodywork, Detailing Buddy was taking care of the exahusts with some Autosol, wirewool and a microfibre cloth - Before:




























After:



















The car was then rolled outside as there was some fair excessive dust from the Megs 105 and rinsed showing some nice beading:




























Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch - Megs Last Touch applied first:










And dried with the Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Zaino AIO using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Then I went around the car with Zaino Z6 and a microfibre cloth:










I then applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Another quick run around with the Zaino Z6 and a microfibre cloth:










This was then followed by the Zaino Z8 via a microfibre cloth:










Detailing Buddy had been busy using a Megs Slide Lock Brush, Microfibre Dusting Mitt and Megs Carpet Cleaner to attend to the interior with the help of 'Henry':










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad:










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad but I forgot a picture...........

Finally I applied some CG New Car Smell:










*The Results*






















































































































Dirty Porsche lurking in the background............


















































































Safe to say that we were pretty tired by the end of this but we were looking forward to another night out in Bournemouth eating and drinking..............:thumb:

Having used the Megs 105 for the first time I was very impressed and with the Megs 205, which I now have and maybe a different pad choice I am confident in the results that can be achieved. The R32 had some serious RDS marks but now I think it looks a lot deeper and crisper and although the pictures weren't taken in direct sunlight I hope that this shows.............

Lovely motor this one and Bournemouth is such a lovely place so we are hoping we will get invited back again soon...............

Comments good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## saxomad

very tidy mate, comes up a treat


----------



## MK1Campaign

Jesus i need to get myself one those detailing buddies.


----------



## HC1001

Hi Si, What is it with you and detailing in flip flops.........:lol:!

Great work lad as usual, finally got my hands on a full bottle of Z8 today from Prestige polish (great service, if you need any Zaino give them a try).

I had a good butchers at your pic's on Briskoda the other day, nice camera work on the last few pic's............

Howard

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## rsrob

Looks tidy, like the mk4 r32


----------



## Serious

Nice work and nice upgrade on the buddy.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

:lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## Rizzo

Excellent work mate, ill also put myself down for one of those buddys lol


----------



## Ruthless

that pic = EPIC!

car aint bad either....


----------



## Trist

Excellent work:thumb:, not that I was paying much attention to the car. Gosh some of those pics are nearly X rated :lol:

Where do you find these buddies from?. you've had two that are keen into cleaning cars


----------



## Anzafin

Excellent work and great pics!
Pretty hot detailing buddy you got too !


----------



## SBerlyn

Very nice, including your buddy


----------



## *MAGIC*

Dude:

Firstly:
I love my VWs and to think someone could let there R32 get in that state is just wrong.

Secondly:
Your helper is sweeeeeeeeet and im loving every pic shes in :thumb: there is 1 or should i say 2 that keep popping into my mind :argie: 

Robbie

PS Good detail.


----------



## eurodub

Excellent Job....:thumb:
Oh, and....nice wash mits!


----------



## Andy_RX8

Jesus mate, i thought that was a zoo/nuts photoshoot there!

Top work, how long did it take you?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Jesus what a turn around , nice work and a great finish.


----------



## paul2505

Another peach of a job done there Si :thumb:

I think no-one can be in any doubt that the car is 100 times better than it was. You really are gonna have to stop using the Zaino though as I have been given strict orders by the wife that I cant order any more products for a few weeks. 

Glad to see you've also got detailing buddy on an apprenticeship scheme so you can sit back and drink a cuppa or two. 

One question I have is, The towel you use for glass cleaning, what make is it and where can you get them from? So far I've tried Terry cloths, microfibre towels and the scott work towels in my Civic thread and the scott towels are by far the best! 

Keep em coming mate!

Paul


----------



## -tom-

**** me nice car just made a mess your detailing buddy is fit as **** more pics please


----------



## Teddy

May I suggest your helper wears some more suitable footwear? Some stilettos would be much better as they don't soak up water the same as them boots.


----------



## Drysponge

Morning Simon :wave:

I must say I think this is the best detailing thread I've ever read! :doublesho:thumb:

You know you asked if I could help you the other week...... Well I'm free next week the week after and the week after that, hell you give me a shout buddy and I'll be there! :thumb::tumbleweed::thumb:

I can't really comment on the detail itself as I had trouble concentrating :doublesho but I'm sure you done a fantastic job yet again! :thumb::buffer::thumb:

Nice one Simon!!!!!! :driver:


----------



## chargedvr6

very good job and i agree about your helper!!

but youd better tell him to swap those front disks over asap theyr on backwards!!!


----------



## mattsbmw

Great Job as always, Nice new buddy 

Saw your car at DC09 a couple of weekend's ago, looked very clean :thumb:


----------



## nudda

Stunning as usual ... was really looking fwd to this one. The paint was totally F****d lol You did miracles at bringing it back to new again.

Great pics of detailing buddy too lol

Bit of an idea .... what about taking a small vid next time ? Would be great to see you at it with a G220.


----------



## golf548

*!*

Must get myself a helper like that then I can have a tripod to hold my camera while I take pictures!!!!!


----------



## golf548

*!*

Must get myself a helper like that then I can have a tripod to hold my camera while I take pictures!!!!!

Good work by the way!!!!!!!!!!

BBBBBBOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## M4D YN

golf548 said:


> Must get myself a helper like that then I can have a tripod to hold my camera while I take pictures!!!!!
> 
> Good work by the way!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BBBBBBOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS


plus one ^^^ we all need a nice helper :argie:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

awsome turnaround there matey ! i got one of these booked in soon just hope i can get nearly as good result as you  .............however i will fail miserably on having such a stunning helper !! my good god how do you do it ???? 

what lines do you use ??
.( hi how you doing ? you fancy helping me clean a car this weekend )
that just dont seem to work for me :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## colarado red

awesome detail l think the mk4 is much better looking car than the mk5:argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## nudda

colarado red said:


> awesome detail l think the mk4 is much better looking car than the mk5:argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


totally agree !


----------



## StuaR32t

well done there! that was in shockin condition!:doublesho


----------



## KingEdward

i'm sure the finished article looked very good. However i lost interest in the car after this pic










:argie:


----------



## Blazebro

paul2505 said:


> One question I have is, The towel you use for glass cleaning, what make is it and where can you get them from? So far I've tried Terry cloths, microfibre towels and the scott work towels in my Civic thread and the scott towels are by far the best!
> 
> Paul


It's a Kent cloth if I'm not mistaken:

http://www.carcare.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre_cloth.html

Scroll down and you'll see it.


----------



## Blazebro

KingEdward said:


> i'm sure the finished article looked very good. However i lost interest in the car after this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argie:


Bikini Car Wash comes to mind.


----------



## Breezy

Exellent correction work for rock hard paint and no rotary...

I think I need to get my detailing buddy to dress it down a bit :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Ruthless said:


> that pic = EPIC!
> 
> car aint bad either....


I can't find one of these "detailing buddies" on CYC, any tips?


----------



## G3 Matt

you mean there was a car being detailed in this thread?

I never noticed a car TBH!

:argie:


----------



## ClarkeG

Very nice detail, and nice helper too


----------



## nick-a6

sorry did a car get detailed all i could see was some lovelly boobies of joy 

I need a detailing buddy like that, all i have is my fat hairy cousin!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Cunning thought just occured, Baker, is this your missus that we're all perving over?! lol


----------



## Andy_Green

nice turnaround, black r32's love lovely.

Seems to have got a little warmer in my office since reading this thread tho.


----------



## Jesse74

Cracking work Simon and "friends" and thank you for this:










And this too:












- Jesse


----------



## Jim W

Hate.You. 

*and I thought "spot Jim's Jaffa" added a bit of spice to a rerport...* :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74

Jim W said:


> Hate.You.
> 
> *and I thought "spot Jim's Jaffa" added a bit of spice to a rerport...* :thumb:


Well you have to admit that is definitely a better looking "Jaffa" than yours, Jim


----------



## Baker21

HC1001 said:


> Hi Si, What is it with you and detailing in flip flops.........:lol:!
> 
> Great work lad as usual, finally got my hands on a full bottle of Z8 today from Prestige polish (great service, if you need any Zaino give them a try).
> 
> I had a good butchers at your pic's on Briskoda the other day, nice camera work on the last few pic's............
> 
> Howard
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


I just love the air, water, dirt and dust getting between my toes, besides I was by the sea in Bournemouth........:lol:

Thanks for the tip on Prestige Polish mate and you will love the Z8 but I find I just use so much of it.........:doublesho

Glad you liked the pics on Briskoda mate, you coming to the National meet next month?



Trist said:


> Excellent work:thumb:, not that I was paying much attention to the car. Gosh some of those pics are nearly X rated :lol:
> 
> Where do you find these buddies from?. you've had two that are keen into cleaning cars


Yeah sorry about the pics, whoops, think Jules was a little hot that morning and sweating alcohol from the night before.........Jules used to have her own cleaning business and she just loves cars so it's a winner.........



Valet Magic said:


> Dude:
> 
> Firstly:
> I love my VWs and to think someone could let there R32 get in that state is just wrong.
> 
> Secondly:
> Your helper is sweeeeeeeeet and im loving every pic shes in :thumb: there is 1 or should i say 2 that keep popping into my mind :argie:
> 
> Robbie
> 
> PS Good detail.


Thanks Robbie, the R32 was bought like that and it was clear that the owner hadn't looked after it, he had spent some serious money on H+R Coilovers, Neuspeed ARB's and Front Strut and the handling is awesome but the paintwork wasn't..........:buffer:

Glad you like Jules...........:lol:



Andy_RX8 said:


> Jesus mate, i thought that was a zoo/nuts photoshoot there!
> 
> Top work, how long did it take you?


Thanks Andy, we started at 9AM after some larg glassed of water as suffering from the night before we didn't finish until 6pm.........



paul2505 said:


> Another peach of a job done there Si :thumb:
> 
> I think no-one can be in any doubt that the car is 100 times better than it was. You really are gonna have to stop using the Zaino though as I have been given strict orders by the wife that I cant order any more products for a few weeks.
> 
> Glad to see you've also got detailing buddy on an apprenticeship scheme so you can sit back and drink a cuppa or two.
> 
> One question I have is, The towel you use for glass cleaning, what make is it and where can you get them from? So far I've tried Terry cloths, microfibre towels and the scott work towels in my Civic thread and the scott towels are by far the best!
> 
> Keep em coming mate!
> 
> Paul


Zaino needs to be next on your list Paul but I thought your Civic detail was awesome.........:thumb:

The Glass Cleaning items I sourced from the USA in Autozone I think and I will be getting some more when I am over there in September.........



Teddy said:


> May I suggest your helper wears some more suitable footwear? Some stilettos would be much better as they don't soak up water the same as them boots.


No chance mate, she has done modelling before but she just loves her Ugg boots........



Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> I must say I think this is the best detailing thread I've ever read! :doublesho:thumb:
> 
> You know you asked if I could help you the other week...... Well I'm free next week the week after and the week after that, hell you give me a shout buddy and I'll be there! :thumb::tumbleweed::thumb:
> 
> I can't really comment on the detail itself as I had trouble concentrating :doublesho but I'm sure you done a fantastic job yet again! :thumb::buffer::thumb:
> 
> Nice one Simon!!!!!! :driver:


That's right, you offer now your back over in Aus!!! :lol:



chargedvr6 said:


> very good job and i agree about your helper!!
> 
> but youd better tell him to swap those front disks over asap theyr on backwards!!!


Completely didn't notice mate but we will sort that out this week, thanks.......:thumb:



nudda said:


> Stunning as usual ... was really looking fwd to this one. The paint was totally F****d lol You did miracles at bringing it back to new again.
> 
> Great pics of detailing buddy too lol
> 
> Bit of an idea .... what about taking a small vid next time ? Would be great to see you at it with a G220.


Thanks Adam, you been watching vxrmarc's recent thread with the video? Might be an idea I guess............:thumb:



HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> awsome turnaround there matey ! i got one of these booked in soon just hope i can get nearly as good result as you  .............however i will fail miserably on having such a stunning helper !! my good god how do you do it ????
> 
> what lines do you use ??
> .( hi how you doing ? you fancy helping me clean a car this weekend )
> that just dont seem to work for me :lol::lol::lol:


Sure you will do a better job that me mate, having seen your work.........:thumb:

What can I say, she must love me........



Blazebro said:


> It's a Kent cloth if I'm not mistaken:
> 
> http://www.carcare.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre_cloth.html
> 
> Scroll down and you'll see it.


Could well be mate and thanks for that link........:thumb:



Mother-Goose said:


> I can't find one of these "detailing buddies" on CYC, any tips?
> 
> Cunning thought just occured, Baker, is this your missus that we're all perving over?! lol


I guess you could suggest Tim stocking them at CYC..........:lol:

Jules is indeed my 'missus' mate.........:thumb:



Jim W said:


> Hate.You.
> 
> *and I thought "spot Jim's Jaffa" added a bit of spice to a rerport...* :thumb:


Jim I couldn't compete with the Jaffa Cakes mate but at least you can share your Jaffa cakes with fellow DW member's, not keen on sharing my Detailing Buddy.........:thumb:

And for those of you that were at DC09 a couple of weekend's ago, you would have seen Detailing Buddy in the flesh, she managed to get 'papped' and someone posted these photo's on Edition38............:lol:



















PS. I am the one in the pink top..........:lol:


----------



## LJB

What car were you detailing ......... lol:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rsnutters1

roflmao at some of the relpys in this thread

got to be a contender for thread of the year LOL


----------



## VWDriver

rsnutters1 said:


> got to be a contender for thread of the year lol


x2 ..!

note to self.. check *ALL *of Baker21's treads..


----------



## Refined Detail

:lol: @ all the comments in here!! New detailing buddy is ace though mate lol.

As for the car - superb turn around - that was in a right state! Your work never fails to impress :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

you turn up in flip flops, buddy wears the boots....

great write up well done


----------



## adam87

Nice Baker!

Cars not bad either... :lol:


----------



## declanswan

I just want to see more pics of her if im brutally honest !!!!!!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Absolutely beautiful, stunning, great bodywork, utter perfection, makes me want one!!



Baker21 said:


>


 :lol:

(very very nice lady mate)

That Golf was in a right old two and eight before you started, but to look at it now youd thing it was showroom fresh.....superb work as ever, and brilliant write up


----------



## MadOnVaux!

declanswan said:


> I just want to see more pics of her if im brutally honest !!!!!!


and you are being honest there, me too!:argie:


----------



## Gleammachine

I've yet to even notice the detail, need to get myself a detailing buddy like Jules, a great marketing tool.


----------



## DE 1981

R32 looks good mate, but i cant help thinking your punching well above your weight with that young lady.  :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Jim W

Gleammachine said:


> I've yet to even notice the detail, need to get myself a detailing buddy like Jules, a great marketing tool.


I can dress up and fake tan for you, Rob? Maybe wear a wig, no? :wave:


----------



## Streeto

Ruthless said:


> that pic = EPIC!
> 
> car aint bad either....


you meant to say "that pic = EPIC TITTTTAYYYYYSSSS!"  fook me, I really really need a detailing "buddy" like that...good work sir :thumb:


----------



## Ti22

has detailing buddy got a sister?

good help is hard to find!

Good job on the car too


----------



## KKM

Great work dude. Smashing turnaround. :thumb:

........... When will these photo's be available in high res?? :thumb::lol::doublesho

All joking aside, detail was a pleasure to read as always :thumb:


----------



## declanswan

If we put enough names down he may put up a few pics of detailing buddie. what do you think??? ill go first:

1. Declanswan


----------



## scooby73

Nice work! Great detail, write-up and photos too!:thumb:


----------



## chargedvr6

has she seen this thread?


----------



## Baker21

Detail Ecosse said:


> R32 looks good mate, but i cant help thinking your punching well above your weight with that young lady.  :thumb: :wave:


Thanks for the kind comment mate, granted I was a little hungover in the pics but I am not that bad..........:lol:



Jim W said:


> I can dress up and fake tan for you, Rob? Maybe wear a wig, no? :wave:


Now that I would love to see............:lol:



Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> has detailing buddy got a sister?
> 
> good help is hard to find!
> 
> Good job on the car too


She sure has mate but not too sure she would be interested in this kind of thing........



declanswan said:


> If we put enough names down he may put up a few pics of detailing buddie. what do you think??? ill go first:
> 
> 1. Declanswan


:lol:



chargedvr6 said:


> has she seen this thread?


Yeah she sure has mate and I think her head has just got a little bigger........:doublesho


----------



## jamest

Baker21 said:


> Yeah she sure has mate and I think her head has just got a little bigger........:doublesho


I think everyone who has read this post got a bigger head...


----------



## Baker21

jamest said:


> I think everyone who has read this post got a bigger head...


............maybe I shouldn't post pics up of Jules.................wouldn't surprise me if this thread got deleted.........:doublesho


----------



## chunkytfg

Why? It's just abit of harmless banter. I for one am all for it and it's not asif you are posting anything smutty just a bit of cleavage in the backgrond of a very good car detail.

Thumbs up from me


----------



## Grizzle

Had to fight my way through 7 pages of perverts...

Nice detail interesting to read about the megs dusting as i have been told it works for a very long time with no dusting??


----------



## VWDriver

chunkytfg said:


> Why? It's just abit of harmless banter. I for one am all for it and it's not asif you are posting anything smutty just a bit of cleavage in the backgrond of a very good car detail.
> 
> Thumbs up from me


Thumbs up here too ..! the last ones seems to have put some smiles on faces ...


----------



## Baker21

Grizzle said:


> Had to fight my way through 7 pages of perverts...
> 
> Nice detail interesting to read about the megs dusting as i have been told it works for a very long time with no dusting??


Yeah sorry about that...........

I wasn't whether it was the heat or the fact I was using a DA that caused so much dust, or maybe it could have been the Menz FF but that is usually pretty good.........


----------



## Leemack

Good work dude but :-









Epic pic - :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care

Top class as always Simon:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

great as always Simon - your detailing buddy = :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD

Has anyone suggested a detailing buddy like that in the Detailing World merchandise suggestions thread?

Sure that that would be a popular purchase.

'Buddy' is good at the foaming bit:thumb:

Excellent write up though and a very good job, that motor was in dire need of some attention.

Well done.

Chris.


----------



## chargedvr6

Baker21 said:


> Yeah she sure has mate and I think her head has just got a little bigger........:doublesho


all good fun then :thumb:


----------



## Warzie8

Who's your detailing buddy? Two words, Lara Croft! Nice detail as well .


----------



## Baker21

ChrisJD said:


> Has anyone suggested a detailing buddy like that in the Detailing World merchandise suggestions thread?
> 
> Sure that that would be a popular purchase.
> 
> 'Buddy' is good at the foaming bit:thumb:
> 
> Excellent write up though and a very good job, that motor was in dire need of some attention.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Chris.


Safe to say mate that she isn't for sale..............



Warzie8 said:


> Who's your detailing buddy? Two words, Lara Croft! Nice detail as well .


Lara Croft..............:lol:

Sure she will laugh at that when she reads it............:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw

Dude, saw your car at DC09, but didnt know who you were! At least I'll know which girl your with next time LOL

Great work on the R32!

Saw you come thru Banbury before the DC show, need to make a banner or something lol :driver:


----------



## raitkens83

Amazed with the work you put in there mate, Looked spot on at the end! Best thread ive read so far!

Have to agree with everyone else about your detailing buddy!

Your a lucky man!!!


----------



## bilout48

nice! :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Great work as always Mr.Baker, the R32 has been transformed.

I've been in touch with my Russian contacts about getting a consignment of those "detailing buddies" sent over!!  :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Christian6984

very nice work, superb improvement on what looked a neglected car.

Some dedicated car cleaning from your buddy with nails like this.. (Last time i clean the sisters car)


----------



## weemax

thank you for the free grot


----------



## SXI

Some great body...work shots there.....

giggity giggity .....

Need to clam down now after viewing this thread......

Very nice job on the R32 :thumb: Awful state it was in before she worked her magic.


----------



## Rowan83

Ok, the car looks fantastic mate but i prefer your helper!!!! lol :doublesho :argie:

Is she single by any chance?


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

stacy from eastenders lol
great work mate good write up and turn around


----------



## Magic Numbers

Thats an excellent turn around!

Do you both fancy detailing my Evo sometime?


----------



## Dan Clark

Awesome...

My eyes almost popped out of my face at some pics!! Nice...erm...buddy!!!


----------



## TSL 333

could not give a sh1t about the vw - nice rack on your helper though!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Super turnaround there guys

Fair play in finding such an exquisite buddy:thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon

Looking great mate. The looks like she's ment to now LOL. Any ideas if he's on
The R32 owners club website???


----------



## Baker21

uberbmw said:


> Dude, saw your car at DC09, but didnt know who you were! At least I'll know which girl your with next time LOL
> 
> Great work on the R32!
> 
> Saw you come thru Banbury before the DC show, need to make a banner or something lol :driver:


Sorry mate, you should have hung around the car and you could of met us both.........:wave:

You live around Banbury then as Jules lives there so I am often over that way........:car:



EliteCarCare said:


> Great work as always Mr.Baker, the R32 has been transformed.
> 
> I've been in touch with my Russian contacts about getting a consignment of those "detailing buddies" sent over!!  :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex.........:thumb:

Don't let other's know that's where I got her from.............



MatrixGuy said:


> Ok, the car looks fantastic mate but i prefer your helper!!!! lol :doublesho :argie:
> 
> Is she single by any chance?


I am afraid not, she is happy with me............



DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> stacy from eastenders lol
> great work mate good write up and turn around


Stacy, not sure she will like that one..........:doublesho



Magic Numbers said:


> Thats an excellent turn around!
> 
> Do you both fancy detailing my Evo sometime?


I will have to check with Jules........:lol:



R32-Simon said:


> Looking great mate. The looks like she's ment to now LOL. Any ideas if he's onThe R32 owners club website???


Nah, he is not on there mate but we have been on there a few times looking at various threads for information, looks like a great site........:thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536

Before; shamefull MKIV - *especially* for an .:_R_!!

After; Brilliant!

Great correction pics too, always a little wary about paint thicknesses though to be honest.
Never really a good idea working blindly - especially on someone elses car!

Good write up :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman

Truly horrible condition before you worked your magic :buffer:

Great words and even better pics make this one of the best threads yet :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face

Hi B21

Truly awesome detail. Fantastic process documentation that deserves sticky status for newbies to follow. Great work indeed 10 out of 10 for the golf and 20 from 10 for Jewels : I get to have a Jnr :wall:

Thanks for posting, an absolute detail, just what DW is all about (IMHO)

Cheers

Mike & Jnr:wave:


----------



## Baker21

Chris_4536 said:


> Before; shamefull MKIV - *especially* for an .:_R_!!
> 
> After; Brilliant!
> 
> Great correction pics too, always a little wary about paint thicknesses though to be honest.
> Never really a good idea working blindly - especially on someone elses car!
> 
> Good write up :thumb:


Yeah the condition of the car left a lot to be desired, especially when the owner had spent so much on modifications..........:doublesho

I do need to invest in a PTG, I will do but think that you would be very unlucky to strike through with a DA............



Mr Face said:


> Hi B21
> 
> Truly awesome detail. Fantastic process documentation that deserves sticky status for newbies to follow. Great work indeed 10 out of 10 for the golf and 20 from 10 for Jewels : I get to have a Jnr :wall:
> 
> Thanks for posting, an absolute detail, just what DW is all about (IMHO)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike & Jnr:wave:


Thanks Mike and good to hear from you, how are things going with you? I will drop you a PM but many thanks for your kind words.........:thumb:


----------



## gj777

Just sat for the past 15 mins and read every post in this thread! Brilliant story and superb turn-around... :thumb:


----------



## Captain Drift

Just read the whole 10 pages , great work on the car!!!
I agree bournemouth is a great place, I dont get down there enough.

1 question? what did you use on the exhausts? I use Autosol and it takes ages.


----------



## Baker21

Captain Drift said:


> Just read the whole 10 pages , great work on the car!!!
> I agree bournemouth is a great place, I dont get down there enough.
> 
> 1 question? what did you use on the exhausts? I use Autosol and it takes ages.


Thanks for the comment and taking the time to sift through the 'pervy' comments.........

Jules worked on the exhuasts and she is becoming a bit of an expert on them, to be fair anything metal really as she had some good results on a boot lock this weekend but anyway, Autosol with the addition of wire wool grade 00 is what you need mate and a microfibre to buff off.........:thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad

amazing work on such a beautiful car excellent and nice to see the women getting into the detailing


----------



## TopSport+

perfect:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

Great turnaround.


----------



## G105ALY

Holy thread from the dead!


----------



## Trip tdi

Very nice the whole car looks spotless :thumb:

Nice lady as well, is she single


----------



## Baker21

Trip tdi said:


> Very nice the whole car looks spotless :thumb:
> 
> Nice lady as well, is she single


:lol:

To be honest I am not sure, things have moved on since this detail..........:detailer:


----------



## B17BLG

Ruthless said:


> that pic = EPIC!
> 
> car aint bad either....


Could not agree more


----------



## piston_warrior

B17BLG said:


> Could not agree more


Livvvv!... Ben's looking at boobies


----------



## B17BLG

matthewt23 said:


> Livvvv!... Ben's looking at boobies


I'm meant when he said the car aint bad either!! Your a bad influence on me Matthew :spam:


----------



## piston_warrior

Haha! Lets just say he's a very lucky lad


----------



## The Cueball

got to say, I was looking at the thread and said, hang on a minute that's not the current detailing buddy, then noticed the date! :lol:

nice work anyway Simon!.... 

:thumb:


----------



## G105ALY

Baker21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> To be honest I am not sure, things have moved on since this detail..........:detailer:


Hopefully you traded up?


----------



## V3nom

epic mate


----------



## Baker21

G105ALY said:


> Hopefully you traded up?


Of course......:thumb:


----------



## asiangunner

Very tidy project, impressive!


----------



## VenomUK

Nice turn around there fella, nice work. Could have done with some more pics of your helper though :thumb:


----------



## Baker21

VenomUK said:


> Nice turn around there fella, nice work. Could have done with some more pics of your helper though :thumb:


Sorry buddy, no more available.......


----------



## Escort God

Great transformation


----------



## Stu Mac

Great thread mate and superb turnaround on a pretty tired R32. Back to how it should look now


----------



## Baker21

Escort God said:


> Great transformation





Stu Mac said:


> Great thread mate and superb turnaround on a pretty tired R32. Back to how it should look now


Holy thread rivival..............:doublesho

Thanks..........:thumb:


----------



## transtek

Baker21 said:


> Holy thread rivival..............:doublesho
> 
> :


That's what I was thinking after looking at the dates, then I went back a page and it clicked! Someone put "boobies" into the forum search box and this thread appeared!:lol::lol:


----------



## giggs

Baker21 said:


> Holy thread rivival..............:doublesho
> 
> Thanks..........:thumb:


Only threads of legends revive :wave:


----------



## Escort God

transtek said:


> That's what I was thinking after looking at the dates, then I went back a page and it clicked! Someone put "boobies" into the forum search box and this thread appeared!:lol::lol:


Nope, it was the r32 detailing search :thumb:


----------



## pajd

Baker21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> To be honest I am not sure, things have moved on since this detail..........:detailer:


 You mean she isnt your detailing buddy anymore?


----------



## Mr Gurn

So when are you going back to re-detail his R32 with your new 'detailing buddy'.....

Cant believe someone would spend so much cash on suspension without looking after the rest of the car....... doesn't make sense to me.... but each to their own.


----------



## Baker21

golftdi said:


> You mean she isnt your detailing buddy anymore?


Yep, times change..............:tumbleweed:



Mr Gurn said:


> So when are you going back to re-detail his R32 with your new 'detailing buddy'.....
> 
> Cant believe someone would spend so much cash on suspension without looking after the rest of the car....... doesn't make sense to me.... but each to their own.


The car has now moved on now and was bought with all the suspension, etc fitted I believe but yes each to their own 

Not really detailing much any more to be honest, as with some of us old boys, times change.........:car:


----------



## christopherquin

Love these, and good to see one restored to it's former self! They exhausts came up a treat!!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Baker21 said:


> Not really detailing much any more to be honest, as with some of us old boys, times change.........:car:


I thought we hadn't seen as much of you....shame, your work and write-ups were always highly decent


----------



## cleancar

some pics are down in this thread , PLEASE fix asap !


----------



## spyder

Baker21 said:


> Yep, times change..............:tumbleweed:
> 
> The car has now moved on now and was bought with all the suspension, etc fitted I believe but yes each to their own
> 
> Not really detailing much any more to be honest, as with some of us old boys, times change.........:car:


Have to say I thought you're write ups were the highest calibre . Amazing attention to detail always, wheels off normal routine for you. Also very witty and v entertaining. Hope you're keeping well , and thanks for all those details that helped everyone learn something new👍🏻


----------



## Baker21

MadOnVaux! said:


> I thought we hadn't seen as much of you....shame, your work and write-ups were always highly decent


Very kind of you and thanks for your comments :thumb:



cleancar said:


> some pics are down in this thread , PLEASE fix asap !


All images work for me :tumbleweed:



spyder said:


> Have to say I thought you're write ups were the highest calibre . Amazing attention to detail always, wheels off normal routine for you. Also very witty and v entertaining. Hope you're keeping well , and thanks for all those details that helped everyone learn something new👍🏻


Again thanks for the kind comment and I am glad you enjoyed them, some where more testing details than others but the end result was all that mattered and it was nice to share the results on this great forum :thumb:

Keep on detailing :buffer:


----------



## cleancar

pics in post #44 dont show ?


----------



## zippo

to be honest I have to agree with a few others Your write up pictures and write-ups ingenerel were on your worsted day as good as some of the pros .I learnt as much just from your detailing pictures as the write ups I know everyone needs a rest from detailing it doesn't matter how good you are or how much you love doing the job there comes a point when you say that's I need a breather I know how you feel even though I wasn't in your class when it came to all aspects of detailing Take care of yourself SI good luck with what ever direction you chose to take I'll miss your threads as I'm sure more people will Daz


----------



## zippo

just to add that was the cleanest Skoda I've ever seen Do you still have her


----------



## Hufty

You seem a Megs fan, have to say wheel brightener is kick ass when it comes to wheels. All that in the day bet you and the buddy were exhausted after knocking that one off. I commend you on your motivational and endurance strategy sorry strategies there is clearly two assets to it. 

Top work !


----------



## Baker21

cleancar said:


> pics in post #44 dont show ?


Sorry, not sure what's happened there but I won't be correcting the issue 



zippo said:


> to be honest I have to agree with a few others Your write up pictures and write-ups ingenerel were on your worsted day as good as some of the pros .I learnt as much just from your detailing pictures as the write ups I know everyone needs a rest from detailing it doesn't matter how good you are or how much you love doing the job there comes a point when you say that's I need a breather I know how you feel even though I wasn't in your class when it came to all aspects of detailing Take care of yourself SI good luck with what ever direction you chose to take I'll miss your threads as I'm sure more people will Daz


Thanks for the kind comments Daz and I am glad that my threads were of some use, I look back with a sense of achievement with all the threads written and it was nice to share it with everyone on here.

I am still helping fellow detailers out such as Rob @ Dooka and Chris @ Summit but it's a job just to keep on top of my own motor now, LOL!!



zippo said:


> just to add that was the cleanest Skoda I've ever seen Do you still have her


I sold the Superb and it went to another forum member on here but sadly it was written off earlier on in the year:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310905

Loved that motor.........:car:



Hufty said:


> You seem a Megs fan, have to say wheel brightener is kick ass when it comes to wheels. All that in the day bet you and the buddy were exhausted after knocking that one off. I commend you on your motivational and endurance strategy sorry strategies there is clearly two assets to it.
> 
> Top work !


Appreciate the feedback and it was always a lot to do in a day but you just crack on and get it done, I think if the likes of Iron-X was around back in those days I would have done the wheels even quicker with better results :lol:


----------



## DNZ 21

This thread is a blast from the past. Thought you had come back with a new thread at first, always enjoyed your write ups mate shame there are no more these days


----------

